# 2014 Season!



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Anywhere in Maryland where its POPN'!


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Last year was a great year with some giant yellow morels in Patapsco and some nice blacks in Western Maryland. I know its late, but the buds on the trees are strong and plentiful and I have a good feeling about this year! I think that it will be one of the best we've seen. With temperatures climbing and ground temps reaching 50 I think this weekend will be the beginning of my favorite time of year. I'm headed out to a farm just East of Cumberland. I had great luck their last year. I'll keep everyone posted! Check back soon.


----------



## birdogs (Apr 22, 2013)

scouted turkey yesterday in Upper Marlboro Md yesterday and saw two small one's poppin' but not big enough to pick.... seems late this year cause of the frozen ground I guess/???? but yes, it has started!!!! found two sheds too!!!!!


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Went out today. In all we collected about 15. Not bad. I think they could still use another week of good weather with a rain storm. But nonetheless, what a great day!


----------



## dbigbuck (Apr 21, 2014)

Found 99 yesterday


----------



## birdogs (Apr 22, 2013)

DBB, where were u hunting? that's awesome, good hunting for sure!


----------

